# Double smoked cheese with a batch of eggs



## driedstick (Mar 27, 2016)

This batch was double smoked,,,3hours with pitmasters,,,in fridge over night then 3 hours Sat. with Apple 

Hope it turns out good 













IMG_20160325_190957837[1].jpg



__ driedstick
__ Mar 27, 2016


















IMG_20160325_191005561[2].jpg



__ driedstick
__ Mar 27, 2016


















IMG_20160325_191013306[1].jpg



__ driedstick
__ Mar 27, 2016






cant wait to try the Bacon cheddar 













IMG_20160327_104153809[1].jpg



__ driedstick
__ Mar 27, 2016






Got some good color 













IMG_20160327_111226796_HDR[1].jpg



__ driedstick
__ Mar 27, 2016






Above it the first batch of cheese

Mostly Gouda on this next one,, some swiss and others 













IMG_20160327_111835357_HDR[1].jpg



__ driedstick
__ Mar 27, 2016


















IMG_20160327_111903568_HDR[1].jpg



__ driedstick
__ Mar 27, 2016






When the Easter bunny brings you too many eggs better throw them in the smoker also 













IMG_20160327_115303720[1].jpg



__ driedstick
__ Mar 27, 2016






Apple pellets smoke is rolling going to go for color on this batch 













IMG_20160327_115357504_HDR[1].jpg



__ driedstick
__ Mar 27, 2016






Happy Easter all you SMF friends!!!!! 













IMG_20160315_191307388[1].jpg



__ driedstick
__ Mar 27, 2016






A full smoker is a happy smoker!!!!

DS


----------



## foamheart (Mar 27, 2016)

You think that will last ya till next month?

Happy Easter DS !

Smoke 'em if ya got 'em.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 27, 2016)

Looks great DS!


----------



## b-one (Mar 27, 2016)

Nice load! I wasn't impressed with some bacon cheddar I've had in the past good luck on yours!


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 28, 2016)

Man, that's a mess of cheese, DS!

Great color!

Now the wait begins.

Al


----------



## tropics (Mar 28, 2016)

DS That makes me want to light another cigar,love the double smoked cheese.I did mine with cob

Richie


----------



## driedstick (Mar 28, 2016)

Thanks,,, yep the wait begins,,, the plain Gouda is for a friend of mine,,, she makes me Hot German Dill Pickles in the summer for tradin stock LOL 

The deviled eggs were a great hit with my boy last night as a snack













IMG_20160327_133059298[1].jpg



__ driedstick
__ Mar 28, 2016


















IMG_20160327_213518795[1].jpg



__ driedstick
__ Mar 28, 2016


















IMG_20160327_213528433[1].jpg



__ driedstick
__ Mar 28, 2016






Wife is not liking me so much right now LOL 

DS


----------



## disco (Mar 28, 2016)

Nice major cheese smoke, DS! Well done.

Disco


----------



## bena (Mar 28, 2016)

Was there a cheese sale! holy crap that's a lot of cheese.  Nice work!


----------



## driedstick (Mar 28, 2016)

BenA said:


> Was there a cheese sale! holy crap that's a lot of cheese.  Nice work!


I just by when I can and store in fridge,,, still have about 12-15lbs in fridge I have to smoke yet

A full smoker is a happy smoker 

DS


----------



## driedstick (Mar 28, 2016)

tropics said:


> DS That makes me want to light another cigar,love the double smoked cheese.I did mine with cob
> 
> Richie


Thanks, Richie,,, ya I have cob,,, that will be my next try,  thanks for the point also

DS


----------



## bena (Mar 28, 2016)

No doubt.   I am still in the acquiring stages and research stages for cheese.   pretty cool.


----------



## driedstick (Mar 29, 2016)

BenA said:


> No doubt.   I am still in the acquiring stages and research stages for cheese.   pretty cool.


Mr, T has some great links for research,,, here are a few 

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/123130/mr-ts-smoked-cheese-from-go-to-show-w-q-view

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/237723/thinking-outside-the-box-mailbox-that-is

Hope this helps you I know it has helped me a ton!! 

Good luck 

A full smoker is a happy smoker

DS


----------



## gearjammer (Mar 31, 2016)

Wow, that is a lot of good lookin' cheese.
Can't wait to hear how great it turns out.
Got to be good, love them smoked eggs too.

     Ed


----------



## crazymoon (Apr 3, 2016)

DS, That is a lot of cheese goodies ! Please tell us how the double smoke turns out .


----------



## jp61 (Apr 3, 2016)

They look great!

With all that cheese, you'd better have some reading material on standby 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I've only smoked eggs one time and made egg salad. Good stuff!

Enjoy!


----------

